
Meet Review App – new open source app to improve code review processes - ZosiaFo
https://netguru.co/blog/code-review-open-source
======
piotrkaminski
It's interesting to see somebody else working on a code review tool for
GitHub, but I was trying to figure out how it compares to Reviewable.io and
there's really not enough information in the blog post to tell. Any chance you
could add some screenshots, or a running demo instance, so it would be easier
to check out? Thanks.

